# Wolf Spider Laying Egg Sac



## padkison (Jan 26, 2008)

Hogna georgicola


----------



## lhystrix (Jan 26, 2008)

Great work!
Excellent image series and quality.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 26, 2008)

wow very nice!!how long did the whole process take?pics look amazing man.great sequence of shots here


----------



## padkison (Jan 26, 2008)

I found her after she was finishing up the mat and was getting ready to lay the eggs.  From that point on, it took about one hour.  Here's another shot I did not include because of the poor quality.  This is prior to the eggs showing up.  Looks like she drops a blob of clear fluid prior and then lays the eggs into that.  Is this standard spider procedure when laying eggs or am I seeing things?

I was popping in and out of the bug room while exercising and wish now I had stayed to try and get a bunch of shots during the actual laying of eggs.  That part goes pretty quick.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 26, 2008)

im guessing thats the sperm stored inside of her she uses to fertilize the eggs?i couldnt say for sure but someone should be able to answer that heh


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2008)

those are some nice pics man!


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice pics! That's soo cool. The 2nd picture looks like breakfast


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 26, 2008)

wow! very nice series of pics there!!! geez :clap:


----------



## Rain_Flower (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice pics, and congrats on the sac! Her poor little booty looks all shriveled now... Lol.


----------



## Thrasher (Jan 27, 2008)

awsome pics.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 28, 2008)

jeff h said:


> Great work!
> Excellent image series and quality.


Amen! 

Nothing more to say.

Black Widow88


----------

